# Recipe for Pancit?



## Emptyglass (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi all:

Does anyone have a recipe for pancit they would like to share?

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 28, 2004)

Might be hard to get a Filipina(o) to give up a family recipe on a message board! Took my mom a while before she started teaching my wife her recipes, but it was worth the wait! There are a couple good cookbooks out, my wife got by on a couple until my mom showed her the "right way" to do it. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/002-8382399-5514433


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Andy:

Well hope springs eternal. If anyone wants to share it with me privately please PM or e-mail. I promise not to spread it. It's for my personal recipe collection

In any case, the link you sent is broken. Could you please send me the name and author.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## grimfang (Jun 28, 2004)

I do not have a recipe in front of me at the moment... off the top of my head, this one comes to mind... My Filipino cookbook is due too be released later this year, if my wonderful publisher ever finishes dealing with the art department...

Pancit Bihon
1  8-oz pkg. rice stick -noodles (bihon)      
1 lg Chicken breast cooked & shredded 
1/4 lb Boneless pork cooked & cubed.      
1/4 lb Small shrimps shelled 
2 tb Vegetable oil      
1 md Carrot shredded 
1 ea Celery stalk shredded      
1/4 lb snow peas
1 1/2 cup Cabbage; shredded    
2 ea Garlic cloves; minced 
1 sm Onion; chopped      
1 cup Chicken broth 
1 tb Soy sauce
Salt pepper to taste

  In a saucepan saute garlic in 2 tbsp oil until brown. Add onion and fry until soft. Add the chicken, pork, and shrimps. Stir fry for 2 minutes. Add the carrots snor peas celery and cabbage and cook until almost tender. Pour in the chicken broth. Bring to a boil for 2 minutes. Season with soy sauce salt black pepper. Add noodles that has been soaked in warm water drained very well. Stir constantly until cooked. Serve warm with a sprinkling of lemon juice and patis


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Grimfang:

That sounds really good. I'll give that a try next week. Please let me know when your book is released and I will check it out.

Best Regards,

Rich Curren


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 29, 2004)

[QUOTECould you please send me the name and author.

Hey Rich, the cookbook my wife has is "Philippine Cookbook" by Reynaldo Alejandro.  Grimgfang's recipe sounds good, although I prefer Pancit Canton vs Bihon.

Andy


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks again. I normally have the Canton and have not tried the Bihon yet. Although I will now.

Rich Curren


----------

